# Petticoat Ln in Hunterdon repaved



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Been a while since I have taken, but it is now repaved on the north end. Used to be pretty beat up and almost dangerous since you had to swerve in traffic to avoid the holes. 
Now it is all nice and smooth all the way down to Rt22. A couple of bumps at the transition from old to new. 

For some reason this road going south is surprisingly fast. I hit 47 mph today without much trying. My best was 48 on my Fuji, but on my old heavy Raleigh I peaked at 51 mph. Something to be said for a extra weight when you need it. 

You would not think it would be this fast from looking at the road profile.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've ridden Petticoat many times and don't recall that it was in really bad shape, but it's always nice to have new pavement. What is frustrating however is that there are other roads in Clinton Twsp that are in far worse shape and have been in dire need of resurfacing. Haytown & Stanton Mountain.

I'm not surprised at your speed down the south side of Petticoat - that's a really nice descent.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

The last part near Rt639 was really bad. There are 2 hills going south and i found myself having to weave into the main traffic lane.

I dont think all of that road is in Clinton Township. Hard to tell up there which town ends where.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't been on Petticoat in a while but I thought I recall some blind corners that kept me from airing it out. Nothing like coming round a corner at speed & finding a vehicle in your lane to ruin a ride. The views & nice downhill generally keep me coming back to Cokesbury. I sometimes also detour over to Bissell & bomb Deerhill - very short but also very steep (& the undulations make it interesting).


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

RL7836 said:


> I haven't been on Petticoat in a while but I thought I recall some blind corners that kept me from airing it out. Nothing like coming round a corner at speed & finding a vehicle in your lane to ruin a ride. The views & nice downhill generally keep me coming back to Cokesbury. I sometimes also detour over to Bissell & bomb Deerhill - very short but also very steep (& the undulations make it interesting).


Yes, Deerhill has a roller coaster feel to it. This road is usually part of my uphill segment.
Bissell has one right turn that is fairly scary and sure enough one time car was coming the other way on me when I was trying to cheat a little. Added numbers to my heart rate monitor for sure.

Thats what I love about riding the hills, you get to go down them when you reach the top


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

RL7836 said:


> I haven't been on Petticoat in a while but I thought I recall some blind corners that kept me from airing it out.


Rode this tonite - true blast! Thanks so much for alerting me - smooth road, & no blind corners (flawed memory). :thumbsup:



robnj said:


> For some reason this road going south is surprisingly fast. I hit 47 mph today without much trying. My best was 48 on my Fuji, but on my old heavy Raleigh I peaked at 51 mph.


Hit over 52mph w/o trying. I live less than 10 mi from this - so I'll definitely be hitting it more. I think I've been avoiding it since it dumps onto Rt 22 - something I tend to avoid. (I've gotten more flats on that road than any other).


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RL7836 said:


> Rode this tonite - true blast! Thanks so much for alerting me - smooth road, & no blind corners (flawed memory). :thumbsup:
> 
> Hit over 52mph w/o trying. I live less than 10 mi from this - so I'll definitely be hitting it more. I think I've been avoiding it since it dumps onto Rt 22 - something I tend to avoid. (I've gotten more flats on that road than any other).


You ride on 22? I don't mind crossing it but would not want to go for a ride along it.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> You ride on 22? I don't mind crossing it but would not want to go for a ride along it.


It's not a big deal - you're only on RT22 for about 1/4 mile to get to either Sand Hill Rd or County 629, both of which get you up to Round Valley. You can also take E. Main St past the prison into High Bridge.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> It's not a big deal - you're only on RT22 for about 1/4 mile to get to either Sand Hill Rd or County 629, both of which get you up to Round Valley. You can also take E. Main St past the prison into High Bridge.


Guess 22 is different out there. I don't mind riding 31 out that way and that is worse. Now 22 in Union County. No thanks.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

No surprise that you can rocket down Petticoat - I've been down that road many, many times. That main hill is pretty steep. I grew up on Haytown right off Petticoat, in the big farmhouse with the pond in front. 

That blind spot on Bissell was pretty bad. Used to ride over to the Oldwick General Store in grade school and high school. It always made my mom nervous when I went Bissell instead of Water St. to Rockaway Rd.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes Rt22 out here is not bad (with the exception of rush hours). Some small debris on the shoulder, but its a very wide shoulder. I feel like people give me more space on this road then some county roads.
Since I live right off it, seems like I am crossing or riding on 22 on almost all rides.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

B_arrington said:


> .... Used to ride over to the Oldwick General Store in grade school and high school. It always made my mom nervous when I went Bissell instead of Water St. to Rockaway Rd.


Sounds like we were in the same grade schools and high school, but probably several years apart. I was out of North by 1989.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

robnj said:


> Sounds like we were in the same grade schools and high school, but probably several years apart. I was out of North by 1989.


Yup. Just missed. Round Valley in 89; North in 93. My brother finished North in 87.


----------

